# kyllähän



## oloekis

Heippa,


Voinko käyttää, "kyllähän", kun haluan tarkoitta "yes, of course"? 



Kiitos.


----------



## Hakro

littlemonyou said:


> Voinko käyttää, "kyllähän", kun haluan tarkoittaa "yes, of course"?


"Kyllähän" ei sovi siihen. Sano mieluummin "tottakai" tai "toki" tai "kyllä vain".


----------



## oloekis

Ah, Kiitoksia. 

Sitten milloin voi sanoa "Kyllähän"? Voitteko antaa pari esimerkkiä?


----------



## Hakro

Väittelyä:
- Ei se ole niin!
- Kyllähän on!

Pohdiskelua:
- Kyllähän on niinkin, että... (= toisaalta on niinkin, että...)

Kyllähän toiset suomalaiset keksivät parempia esimerkkejä!


----------



## Spongiformi

"Kyllähän Hilda tietää, että pastorille ei sovi tarjota vanhaa leipää."

("Hilda must know that it's not proper to offer the pastor old bread.")

Alentuva lause palvelusväelle joskus menneisyydessä. Valitettavasti en osaa kirjoittaa vastaavaa sävyä englanniksi.


----------

